# News paper alternatives for guinea pig bedding



## Kat_Bath (17 April 2020)

Morning everyone! 

I have a little piggy who is kept on newspaper, towel and fleece but as I'm not commuting at the moment, I'm not getting a Metro (or two) a day. As well as this, our neighbours aren't getting as many newspapers. 

Is there an alternative I could use? Puppy pads are a no as they're just not thick enough and I would also struggle to get hold of some. I could move to sawdust but I'd still need paper and he's in a pretty big cage so I'd need a lot of it. I'm stumped! 

Any ideas appreciated!


----------



## Griffin (6 May 2020)

Just spotted this. They are not environmentally friendly but when I had a  very elderly and incontinent house rabbit, I used travel changing mats. They're bigger than puppy pads and cheaper.


----------



## Chappie (6 May 2020)

Following with interest as I'm the same as you Kat_Bath, my newspaper supplies are running low. Will look into the travel mats!


----------



## ester (6 May 2020)

I did see some posts recently about people using washable incontinence pads (as in the ones that go on beds) instead. 

I know with puppy pads people do worry about them chewing on them. 

I use aubiose with nothing underneath inside, outside I have think black rubber lining the hutch.


----------



## cobgoblin (6 May 2020)

We are collecting the free newspapers at supermarket exits for our parrots.


----------



## Redders (6 May 2020)

Try getting the cheap wooden pellet cat litter (or horse bedding) - put it in a big under bed storage box, and cover with water to let it fluff up. Cover the cage floor with a layer, then use a cat litter scoop with narrow slots to spot clean the poo and shake the bedding off of poos. If you do a deep enough layer it will be good on their feet and prevent pododermatitis. I use this for my rabbits and it lasts ages with the spot cleaning


----------



## Redders (6 May 2020)

Depending on the size of the bag, don’t put it all in the box!! I put in enough to fill it 1/4-1/3 full, which gives me almost a full tub when soaked


----------

